
Verizon, Sprint, AT&T, T-Mobile service down in much of US - anigbrowl
https://www.businessinsider.com/verizon-sprint-att-t-mobile-service-down-some-areas-us-2020-6
======
LinuxBender
a more complete list [1]

[1] - [https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/)

